
High Performance Images, Preview Edition - andrebrov
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sy646i0zei3qfln/akamai-oreilly-high-performance-images-e-book.pdf?dl=0
======
PaulHoule
Took forever to load.

Is this another example of a "free" Oreilly book for one of those products
that everybody wants to believe in but always fails (ex. Neo4J?)

So far as I can tell, CDNs are a scam. If you use http/2 and serve everything
off one IP, you get fast loading consistently. Every DNS lookup you add to a
website is just another chance for the web browser to go out to lunch for 30
seconds.

